# MS Office 2007 for multiple computers



## Spaced Out (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi all, I need some help buying software for 3 computers.
I want to but my family (wife & 2 daughters) computers for Christmas (total of 3 new computers). They will all be run out of my house (same household). 
Can I buy 1 copy of MS Ofice 2007 and load it onto all 3 computers or do I need a special license or permission from MS to do this. 
Do I have to buy 3 copies of MS Office 2007? One for each computer?
Note that 3 copies of MS Office 2007 will cost more than the computers 

Thanks for your help,
Spaced Out


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. Have you thought about openoffice.org
It has many of the things office offers and a few nifty extras. It is 100% free so no cost at all
Why not try it. If you don't like, then you can always buy office.
You can open office documents and save documents in word format.
It includes a spreadsheet, presentation software and word processor amongst other things.

You can get it from:
http://www.openoffice.org/

It is really good and like I say does not cost a cent.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

The short answer appears to be "No". "Frequently asked questions about Microsoft Office Retail Licensing" @ http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/products/HA102333141033.aspx?pid=CL100796341033 has:

I would like to install my copy of Microsoft Office on two *desktop* computers. Can I use my *portable installation right* for the second install?

No, the portable installation right is for use of the primary user of the first installed copy only and must be on a portable device. *A desktop computer is not a portable device*.

The info further down at the link about Microsoft Office *Home and Student Edition* on "three devices in my household" _may_ be of interest.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Spaced Out (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and info.
I checked into the openoffice.org page but am not really interested in something 'compatible' with the MS Office products. I use this software at work and my kids use it at school so I want to get the exact software so we don't have any issues in the future. But again, thanks for the suggestion.
Bomb #21, I think you are right. The simple answer is 'NO'. The FAQ on MS does say you can load MS Office Home & Student on up to 3 computers in the same household, which is what I want to do. I asked a question to MS, asking if I can do that with MS Office standard. I'll let you what they say (if they reply). The difference between the standard and home & student suite is the standard edition comes with Outlook 2007. I guess I can buy the Home & Student version and load it on 3 computers and then buy Outlook separately (1 or 3 versions is still to be determined...).
Wow! This MS Office licensing should be called BS, not MS


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Regarding "compatible" software, even MS can have issues with this and you need to be careful with the newer version of Office. 

For example, the default setting for Word is not editable in previous versions. You need to save it as a .doc extension. 

Publisher and Access have long had as similar problem as well.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If the use is "non-commercial", then the "Home and Students" version of Office 2007 allows 3 installs "in the same household" legitimately. It's also quite cheap.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Regarding "compatible" software, even MS can have issues with this and you need to be careful with the newer version of Office.
> 
> For example, the default setting for Word is not editable in previous versions. You need to save it as a .doc extension.
> 
> Publisher and Access have long had as similar problem as well.


Have to agree here. I f you are used to an older version of MS, then you are going to have to be prepared for a few issues. The latest offering from ms is a total shakeup. Nothing looks the same and it can take some time getting used to. Not to mention the



Bob Cerelli said:


> default setting for Word is not editable in previous versions. You need to save it as a .doc extension.


So be prepared.

Last thing, do you really need outlook? If you are looking for an email client, then outlook express, which comes with windows might just do the job.

If you want the calendar features, then outlook it must be.

Just another thing, the home and student versions also do not come with access and publisher.


----------

